# Skyway North Pier 4-21/22?



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Anyone planning on hitting the north pier? It's going to be closed until 6am Friday morning for repairs but it will be open just in time for me to put the hurting on some more baitfish, maybe even a king.  

If anyone comes down, I'll be on the end. Orange visor and I'm the only person I've seen down there with pink line on my spinning rod. Don't laugh, it catches fish!


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

I was out there fishing next to Emanuel. The Kings were off the hook. I quit baiting up in the afternoon as I already had more then my share. You could walk on the Bonita. Nice to meet you Emanuel. I am the old dude with the Teramars. As I was leaving, Emanuel was on with his fourth King. He said he was going to spend another night and fish today.
I posted this wrongly on the 4-15 Skyway post. It belongs on this one. Sitting here on my sorry azz, wishing I had spent the night also..

My arms are lifeless today..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished the North Skyway all day Friday and part of the day Saturday. I have pictures on my phone but gotta figure out how to post them.

Anyways, here's the report...

Friday morning at first light, the kings came in and stuck around all day. I went 4 for 5 on them Friday. Only lost one and that one spit the hook at the gaff. Smallest one was about #12 and the largest was about #20. All were caught on spanish macks floated out towards the main bridge under a balloon.

Friday night, stayed out and slept in the truck. Threw my castnet on some of the JUMBO shrimp that were floating out on the tide. Got 15 of them and ate them last night. Oh sooooo good!

Saturday, no kings for me. Had a couple knockdowns but no hookups. Did catch some spanish on a spoon rig. I also helped a kid catch a king, so I guess it made me feel better.

I definitely need to get new line on my reel. I've had that #20 Red Devil line on there for over a year and it's finally giving up the ghost. The last king actually ran it against the pilings but it still didn't break. Talk about some good line!  

The only problem I ran into was trying to drift out baits only to have the tourons throw their crappy bottom rigs over my line and then I'd have to start all over again. Also, boats were anchoring so close to the pier I almost lost one of my kings on their anchor rope. I have found that some are even running under the pier and through the lines. That's where a bucket of chum dropped into the boat comes in handy. I just don't understand it. There's bait and fish everywhere, why do they have to get right up next to the pier? I fish out of a boat alot, but I always make sure I stay far away from the people fishing from shore. Just a lack of human decency I guess.

On another note, I did see a goliath grouper caught from under the pier. It was probably about #250.

Finger Mullet, it was great to meet you. I'll fish next to you any day. Good thing you weren't out there Saturday, I was about to kill some tourons.


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice on the Jumbo Shrimp. Next time I go I'm going to gun for them myself. Too bad Saturday was a wash out. You can't complain though, Friday was on ! I am going offshore Tues from Tarpon Springs for American Reds, I get back Thursday night at Midnight. If I have enough energy, I will stop At the North pier on the way back home, and see what is going on. 
I ran a search on Red Devil.. Boaters World has it online, thats some bright stuff.. Now get back to work and quit reading his stuff...


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

I was also out there fishing next to these guy's, I was the kid catching all of the Spanish Mackeral off the end. I got a nice King Mackeral Wenesday though, the picture is on the skyway pier's website.

Zakk


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

KatMaster Jr. Good job on the fish. Now you need to start saving your money to replace that old Penn...


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

FingerMullet said:


> KatMaster Jr. Good job on the fish. Now you need to start saving your money to replace that old Penn...


Thank's, good job to you also on getting those king's!

Yep, the old Penn's gear's didn't last long after fishing for them big King's! 

I think I'll get a Penn 3/0 senator to replace it.

Zakk


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a Shimano Speedmaster 4 that has been used twice. It was made for King's, 6.1 ratio and virtually bullet proof that I will let go if you are interested. They sell for $109. I will let it go for $70
Can't tell its ever been used. If interested let me know. I will be gone the next three days.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Now just let me know where to get those deals on the Teramars. Hahahaha


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

I'l hook you up Emanuel, if you hook me up with your Signature Chickee Do. About 3 hrs per Terramar ?


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

i was out there also i was the guy keeping katmaster company...lol
by the way emanuel thanx for that kingfish it was tasty and thanx for the tib bits on catching them kings....
also thanx for the web site info.....


----------

